
Microsoft Word is getting politically correct - mooseburger
https://www.fastcompany.com/90346224/microsoft-word-is-getting-politically-correct
======
luckylion
> We’re a long way from spell check here, folks.

Are we though? This sounds like it will be a list of terms that Word will
suggest alternatives for, not an AI that understands the text and predicts
offensiveness.

I don't hate the idea in general, but I'd prefer to see it on the client side.
Set your personal level of comfort and the system tries to wrap the text into
as many blankets as you desire.

